# My legs after 6 months of heavy squatting



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Got some decent size coming on to what they was, my legs feel big now to what they was! just need get some definition in them, Only been training legs for 6 months

Ignore the chicken calfs lol

I have basically gone from 120kg for x5 to 180x5 in 6 months from following a simple 5x5 workout adding 2.5kg each week and mixed stuff like 4x4, 3x3, 2x6 etc.., I have done deadlifts for nearly 2 years so i had a little bit of leg strength when i first started


----------



## joey123 (Aug 31, 2013)

sounds like you have found the routine that works..my legs have the strengthbut still look like poles with a slight bump lol...next week im going on that 5x5 routine to see what gains and results I get...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Sick quads mate plenty mass there! Nice work! I take it you go ATG? Thats what makes all the difference imo


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Good one mate, I have to do a lot to get my legs back where they were, Thank you motorbikes and Bangkok, Lower compound fracture right leg and a couple of operations. As for calves, I am certain its near 100% genetic. I look at Maori's and South Sea Islanders and calves thicker than my neck. Now look in Tanzania! They can just run marathons!!
> 
> What is your max single lift, body weight and goal? How much can you dead lift? Bench?
> 
> I love the days it all comes together. Good luck mate, John


thanks m8 Current lifts are: 255kg deadlift (with straps)

200kg squat

140kg bench

.

I would like by January next year to get my bench to anywhere around 155-165 (I'll be more than happy with that) 280kg deadlift and a 250kg squat, got a year to do it.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Sick quads mate plenty mass there! Nice work! I take it you go ATG? Thats what makes all the difference imo


Thanks m8 a few inch below paralal I don't go ATG because my hips tuck under and my lower back rounds. just below is better than just above


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

looking good mate, get hitting the calf raise machine and they'll explode too.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

husky said:


> looking good mate, get hitting the calf raise machine and they'll explode too.


What you think for calfs then m8? I have been training them only about once every 2-3 weeks lol need hit them more m8 I have been doing only 3 sets on the leg press machine. 3x30 with different foot positions.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

mozzwigan said:


> What you think for calfs then m8? I have been training them only about once every 2-3 weeks lol need hit them more m8 I have been doing only 3 sets on the leg press machine. 3x30 with different foot positions.


I hit mine after I've squatted mate, i bought a standing calf raise machine and with adding extra plates i can get it up to 140kg , normally start off with 20 reps at 100kg then work my way up to the 160 doing 20 reps in total, crawl out the garage at times but worth it. Do this once a week as takes me a few days to get rid of doms.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

husky said:


> I hit mine after I've squatted mate, i bought a standing calf raise machine and with adding extra plates i can get it up to 140kg , normally start off with 20 reps at 100kg then work my way up to the 160 doing 20 reps in total, crawl out the garage at times but worth it. Do this once a week as takes me a few days to get rid of doms.


sounds good m8 haha, yeah when i do 30 reps on a good weight where im failing around 28-30 it burns so so bad but feels good lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

husky said:


> I hit mine after I've squatted mate, i bought a standing calf raise machine and with adding extra plates i can get it up to 140kg , normally start off with 20 reps at 100kg then work my way up to the 160 doing 20 reps in total, crawl out the garage at times but worth it. Do this once a week as takes me a few days to get rid of doms.


heres a photo my m8 took a few week back lol i never new how big my back actually was till he said here, take a photo and look it's huge lol, it's not the biggest but i was shocked when i seen the photo


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mozzwigan said:


> Got some decent size coming on to what they was, my legs feel big now to what they was! just need get some definition in them, Only been training legs for 6 months
> 
> Ignore the chicken calfs lol
> 
> ...


Nice size mate 

Defo need to hit them calfs though .


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Cracking results Lad, well done.

Nothing like simple heavy compounds is there


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Proves the a55 to the grass theory is total cr8p,if you can do that in 6 months just below parallel.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> Got some decent size coming on to what they was, my legs feel big now to what they was! just need get some definition in them, Only been training legs for 6 months
> 
> Ignore the chicken calfs lol
> 
> ...


do you do any other leg work or just squats ? ive just started a new 5x5 routine where I squat 3 times a week with nothing else for legs, seems to be going well so far


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> do you do any other leg work or just squats ? ive just started a new 5x5 routine where I squat 3 times a week with nothing else for legs, seems to be going well so far


yeah course m8, i do SLD's, leg extentions, leg press, sometimes, lunges, but thats about it, the leg curl hurts me for some reason thats why i do SLD's


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice size mate
> 
> Defo need to hit them calfs though .


haha! i know, when i looked in the mirror otherday when i took this photo, i though damn there coming on but the calfs are pathetic haha


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Proves the a55 to the grass theory is total cr8p,if you can do that in 6 months just below parallel.


I personally think ATG squats will be a little better because they involve more glutes, so in the end ATG will probably be better but as i said mate, my back rounds so i avoid going all the way down


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mozzwigan said:


> haha! i know, when i looked in the mirror otherday when i took this photo, i though damn there coming on but the calfs are pathetic haha


i found high reps worked well. But it is just finding out what works for you and hitting them hard.

A very neglected muscle.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> i found high reps worked well. But it is just finding out what works for you and hitting them hard.
> 
> A very neglected muscle.


same for me, high reps with a heavy weight to absolute failure. next couple days are never nice though..


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> i found high reps worked well. But it is just finding out what works for you and hitting them hard.
> 
> A very neglected muscle.


I think thats what i need to do, doing low resp all the time has definitly banged some beef on them, but i would like to switch round now and start hitting hgih reps, 10-20 or so for a few months but this time just once a week as i will be very sore


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mozzwigan said:


> I think thats what i need to do, doing low resp all the time has definitly banged some beef on them, but i would like to switch round now and start hitting hgih reps, 10-20 or so for a few months but this time just once a week as i will be very sore


All you can do mate is give it a go.

Doms in the calfs are f**king painful


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> All you can do mate is give it a go.
> 
> Doms in the calfs are f**king painful


yeah i know m8 haha! You know what I'm gonna do it leg day is tomorrow and i got an old training buddy coming training with me again, he likes to hit high reps on legs so we will train good together, hopefully this time he wont quit again


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mozzwigan said:


> yeah i know m8 haha! You know what I'm gonna do it leg day is tomorrow and i got an old training buddy coming training with me again, he likes to hit high reps on legs so we will train good together, hopefully this time he wont quit again


Hope you enjoy it mate


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you enjoy it mate


First day on higher reps, I warmed up on 80kg 2x8, then did 150kg x10 then x10 then x10 then the 4th set I went all out and did x15, i did a drop set on the 4th set dropped it to 100kg managed to rep out about 8-9 and I was FCUKED!! I felt sick and seriously out of breath! feels awesome though now after it, i feel like i did a cardio session haha, will be sticking to this, but next week 152.5kg week after, 155kg etc.......

Also these arrived this morning, there the best thing I ever bought for training


----------

